# Sleep Problems and GERD



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

GERD patients report nighttime symptoms, sleep problems A study of more than 11,000 patients with gastroesophageal reflux disease found 88.9% had nighttime symptoms and 68.3% reported sleep troubles. The study also showed patients with sleep difficulties had additional visits to their physician and higher rates of work and activity impairment compared with patients who don't have sleep problems with GERD. More at: Modern Medicine/HealthDay News (9/16*Sleeping pills can have unwanted effect on GERD patients:* Taking sedatives, such as Ambien, can cause people with nighttime GERD symptoms to sleep through acid reflux events, study data suggested. Researchers said nocturnal acid reflux events also lasted much longer for patients taking the sleeping pill zolpidem, or Ambien. More at: RTMagazine.com/Reuters (9/15)


----------

